# Swedish: Pappa hade stöttat mig i det här om han hade levt.



## lapot

Hello, I was watching a swedish movie when I've seen the next sentence:
_'Pappa hade stöttat_ mig i det här om han hade levt.'

I was wondering about one thing. In english would be: 'Your father *would* have supported me in this, if he had been alive'

I'm new in the swedish language and I have a basic doubt. When you want to express the conditional in english you use 'would', but...in swedish what do you use?? _skulle_?? Well...Where is the conditional in the sentence in swedish??

Please, I'd need an answer in english or spanish...Thanks!!


----------



## Södertjej

In Swedish you often leave out the auxiliary verb so stöttat is the same as "hade stöttat"

Y luego está lo mismo que pasa en español, que la gente dice "lo hubiera hecho, si lo hubiera sabido" en lugar de "lo habría hecho, si lo hubiera sabido", pero en sueco está más extendido aún.

Lycka till!


----------



## lapot

Muchas gracias Södertjej! Entendido


----------



## lindsten

To be pernickety, I'm not sure the scentence _"Pappa hade stöttat_ mig i det här om han hade levt." is grammatically correct.

While using past perfect tense to express a conditional like this is common in spoken language, in written language it should rather be _"Pappa skulle ha stöttat mig i det här om han hade levt."_, with _skulle_ to express the conditional.


----------



## Södertjej

Precis vad jag sa. Det är inte rätt, men man säger det, precis som på spanska, tyvärr...


----------



## blackspire

lindsten said:


> To be pernickety, I'm not sure the scentence _"Pappa hade stöttat_ mig i det här om han hade levt." is grammatically correct.
> 
> While using past perfect tense to express a conditional like this is common in spoken language, in written language it should rather be _"Pappa skulle ha stöttat mig i det här om han hade levt."_, with _skulle_ to express the conditional.



I would say the sentence is grammatically correct. I think the swedish tempus is pluskvamperfekt (pluperfect tense in english). To use pluskvamperfekt in this sentence is correct, however it is of course possible to use "skulle ha" instead. My swedish grammar skills are not what they should be though so I'm not sure, but I'd use hade instead of skulle ha.


----------



## lindsten

blackspire said:


> I would say the sentence is grammatically correct. I think the swedish tempus is pluskvamperfekt (pluperfect tense in english). To use pluskvamperfekt in this sentence is correct, however it is of course possible to use "skulle ha" instead. My swedish grammar skills are not what they should be though so I'm not sure, but I'd use hade instead of skulle ha.



Yes, the tense is called _pluskvamperfekt_ in Swedish and _past perfect_ (or _pluperfect_) in English. This tense is normally used to express that an event occurred before another event when both events happened in the past. However, it is also used as an alternative to subjunctive mood when expressing conditions:

_"Om det *vore* solsken skulle jag gå ut"_ (subjunctive mood) = _"Om det *hade varit* solsken skulle jag gå ut"_ (past perfect tense)

I'm still in doubt though. It doesn't seem to me that this applies to the sentence _"Pappa hade stöttat mig..."_, but I might well be wrong (my Swedish grammar skills are not what they should be either).

I'd be glad if someone can convince me of one or the other. =)


----------



## Södertjej

lindsten said:


> _"Om det *vore* solsken skulle jag gå ut"_ (subjunctive mood) = _"Om det *hade varit* solsken *skulle jag gå ut*"_ (past perfect tense)


Skulle jag ha gått ut ska det vara, inte skulle gå ut. Man pratar ju om något som skulle (ha) gjort då, inte något som jag skulle göra nu.


----------



## lindsten

Nja, jag uttrycker något jag skulle göra nu om villkoret hade varit uppfyllt.

- Vad skulle du göra just nu om det hade varit solsken?
- Ja, då skulle jag gå ut!


----------



## Södertjej

Ok, nu fattar jag, men saken är att man ofta säger det som något som skulle ha hänt, inte något som skulle hända nu, för det är helt omöjligt (han är ju död), men visst kan man blanda conditional 2+3.

If he hadn't died, he would have supported me (3rd conditional)
If he was alive, he would support me (type 2)

Men om han levde (dvs *inte hade dött*), skulle han stötta mig.

If he lived, he would support me. If he hadn't died, he would support me. (a theory of what he would have done now but we can never know, so it's part type 2 and part type 3).

Men "om det hade varit solsken (när?, inte nu, utan då) skulle jag gå ut (nu) är lite konstigt. Om det hade varit solksen igår skulle du vilja gå ut nu? Det kan hända, typ om du vill promenera på torr mark men i vanliga fall blir det

Om det var solsken nu, skulle jag gå ut nu eller om det varit solsken igår, då skulle jag gått ut.


----------



## lindsten

Poängen med mitt exempel är att man kan använda pluskvamperfekt för att skriva om villkorssatser med konjunktiv. Exemplet var _"Om det vore solsken skulle jag gå ut"_, där _vore_ har ett implicit _nu_ ("Om det vore solsken nu...").

Skillnaden i den andra meningen är att _vore_ är ersatt av _hade varit_, som följaktligen uttrycker konjunktivet snarare än tempus i vanlig mening. En aning komplicerat så jag kan mycket väl ha fel.


----------



## Södertjej

lindsten said:


> Poängen med mitt exempel är att man kan använda pluskvamperfekt för att skriva om villkorssatser med konjunktiv. Exemplet var _"Om det vore solsken skulle jag gå ut"_, där _vore_ har ett implicit _nu_ ("Om det vore solsken nu...").



Ja, typ 2.



lindsten said:


> Skillnaden i den andra meningen är att _vore_ är ersatt av _hade varit_, som följaktligen uttrycker konjunktivet snarare än tempus i vanlig mening. En aning komplicerat så jag kan mycket väl ha fel.


Du använder första delen av typ 3 (hade varit: man pratar om något som inte hände då, typ 3 istället för vore: man pratar om något som kanske kunde hända nu, fast man tror inte att det ska bli av) plus slutsatsen av typ 2.

Om jag hade vaknat i tid (vilket jag inte gjorde) skulle jag sitta på planet nu (men jag missade det och här står jag, vid information för att se om jag kan använda min biljett till nästa flyg).

Det kan visst funka.


----------



## lindsten

...men fortfarande, är meningen _"Pappa hade stöttat mig..."_ korrekt? Här har vi väl ingen omskrivning av konjunktiv, eller?
Finns det någon annan regel (eller undantag) som rättfärdigar formuleringen?


----------



## Södertjej

Nej, ingen konjunktiv, nu fattar jag vad du menar. Hade stöttat skulle funkat på meningens andra del "om han hade stöttat mig", men där verkar det konstigt.

Vi får vänta tills våra duktiga språkgurun dyker upp.

(En guru, flera gurun?)


----------



## lindsten

Södertjej said:


> (En guru, flera gurun?)



_guruer_ enligt SAOL =)


----------



## Lugubert

lindsten said:


> To be pernickety, I'm not sure the scentence _"Pappa hade stöttat_ mig i det här om han hade levt." is grammatically correct.
> 
> While using past perfect tense to express a conditional like this is common in spoken language, in written language it should rather be _"Pappa skulle ha stöttat mig i det här om han hade levt."_, with _skulle_ to express the conditional.


I'm happy with both, in written and spoken language. Personally, I tend to leave out as many auxiliaries as possible, to which the MS Word grammar police often reacts.


----------

